# Cherry Barb fry questions...



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

So without even really trying to make them breed my Cherry Barbs had about a million babies.  I have a few questions about caring for them though.

Question 1: How soon will they be "grown ups"? Right now the biggest one is about the size of the tip of a fork tine and they're a week old today.

Question 2: Do I really need a sponge filter or can I just stick pantyhose or something over the intake of a ten gallon filter?

Question 3: What should I be feeding them? I'm feeding them Hikari's first bites right now 3 times a day. I tried growing infusoria...is it supposed to smell really bad? lol

Question 4: Is it normal for them to be kinda hanging out on the tank walls and not really swimming in the middle of the tank?

Thank you for taking the time to answer!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I read somewhere that newly hatched brine shrimp make a great first food. I personally have never had fry for anything so i don't know much about the other questions. hope it helps


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've tried pantyhose, a piece of aquarium sponge works better. Microworms are good live food. I'm guessing the wall-hugging is for food. Either algae or something living in the algae is edible, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help! 
I ended up buying a super cheap sponge filter and sticking that in the tank so that question has been answered. 
They're so tiny right now that I'm not sure baby brine shrimp would be small enough... =/

Any ideas about how long it'll take them to grow up? I read somewhere that they get grown up colors at around 4 months, but I'd like to know how soon they can be seen easily etc... I suppose I could assume that around 2 months they'll be half an inch (we can assume this is almost young adult size) and at 1 month they'd be 1/4 of an inch, so about --- that long from . size in a month?
Does that make any sense and does it line up with anybody's experience?
Also, is infusoria supposed to smell bad?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i personally recommend infusoria and Hikari first-bites.

Smell is relative. I can't tell you if it is supposed to smell bad, because to me infusoria smells like infusoria.


----------



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, thanks.
It kinda smelled like something had farted a stinky one in the jar I was trying to grow it in...Haha


----------

